# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Afrika'nın yoksulları petrol savaşının kurbanı

## bozok

*Afrika’nın yoksulları petrol savaşının kurbanı* 




*Yazan: Kia Mistilis* 

Nijerya güçleri, savaş uçakları ve hücumbotlar arkasında 13 Mayıs’ta Nijer Deltası’nda 30 bin insanı yerinden eden ve insani bir krizin kıvılcımını çakan geniş çaplı bir saldırı başlattı. Yok edilen köylerinden kaçan binlerce sivil şu anda silahlı direniş grupları ile Nijerya ordusu arasında sıkışmış durumda. Söz konusu siviller, İranlıların Twitter aracılığıyla yaptığı gibi dünyayı bu ciddi durum hakkında uyarmak için internet erişimine sahip olmayı bir yana bırakın, çalılar arasında yiyecek, su veya tıbbi malzemeler olmadan saklanıyorlar. 

Dünya enerji krizinin temeline karşı, basın bölgede yükselen istikrarsızlığı haber veriyor ve bunu çoğunlukla olayın küresel petrol stokuna ve fiyatlarına etkisi bakımından yapıyor. Buna karşın bölgede yaşayan 12 milyon insan için mücadele hayatta kalmalarına dair. 

Nijerya, 150 milyonluk nüfusuyla Afrika’nın en kalabalık ülkesi ve dünyanın yedinci büyük petrol üreticisi. ülkede petrolün neredeyse tümü Nijer Deltası’ndan çıkarılıyor.

1970 yılından beri ülkeye 350 milyar dolarlık petrol geliri akmasına rağmen Nijeryalıların yüzde 75’i günde 1 dolardan az parayla yaşıyor. Nijer Deltası halkı, petrol karı çokuluslu petrol şirketlerinin ve Nijerya seçkinlerinin banka hesaplarını doldururken okulları, hastaneleri veya temel altyapı tesisleri olmaksızın sefil bir yoksulluk içinde yaşıyor. Nijerya devleti, 1958’den beri çokuluslu şirketlerle düzensiz petrol üretimi için ortaklık anlaşması imzalamış durumda. Nijer Deltası’ndaki 50 yıldan fazla zamandır devam eden sömürü, sistematik insan hakları ihlalleri ve çevresel yıkımla sonuçlanmış durumda. 

İngiltere, ABD ve Nijerya’dan çevre uzmanları tarafından 2006 yılında hazırlanan ve Nijerya Doğal Yaşamı Koruma Vakfı’nca bir araya getirilen rapora göre Nijer Deltası dünyanın petrolden en ciddi biçimde etkilenen ekosistemlerinden ve yeryüzünde en çok kirlenen beş bölgeden biri. 50 yıldır her sene bir Exxon-Valdez felaketine eşdeğer biçimde 1,5 milyon tondan fazla petrol deltaya dökülüyor, kırılgan Hindistan sakızağaçlarını ve yağmur ormanı ekosistemini zehirliyor, balıkçılık ve tarımsal geçim kaynaklarını yok ediyor. Aralıksız gaz yakılması atmosfere zehirli kimyasalları salıyor, kansere, doğum kusurlarına, solunum yolu hastalıklarına ve metal çatıları çürütecek kadar zehirli olan asit yağmurlarına yol açıyor. 

ABD’deki davalarda sunulan deliller, Hollandalı Shell ve ABD’li Chevron’un Nijerya hükümetinin sivillere yönelik ardı arkası kesilmeyen insan hakları ihlallerine suç ortaklığını açığa vuruyor. 1990’ların başından bu yana söz konusu şirketler petrol etkinliklerine yönelik halk muhalefetinin şiddetle bastırılması için orduya finansal, silah ve nakliye desteği sağlıyor.

Hem Shell hem de Chevron, Nijerya güvenlik güçlerinin şantiyelerine doğrudan müdahalesini talep etmiş durumda. Kaydedilmiş ilk olay Shell’in polis şefine yazdığı ve şunları belirttiği mektubun ardından 1990’da Umechem’de gerçekleşmiş: *“Sizden acil olarak bize bulunduğumuz bölgede güvenlik koruması (tercihen mobil polis gücü) sağlamanızı istiyoruz.”* Talep karşılandı ve güvenlik güçleri 80 insanı öldürdü ve 495 evi yok etti. 1990’larda yolsuzluklarıyla ve berbat insan hakları sicilleriyle çok iyi biçimde tanınan Ortak Polis ve Asker Komitesi Başkanı olan Albay Paul Okuntimo, Shell tarafından kendisine para ödendiğini ya da yönlendirildiğini belirtmişti.


üevresel Haklar Hareketi Direktörü Nnimmo Bassey, bir BD alt komisyonu insan haklarını ve kanunu soruşturmadan önceki ifadesinde, davacı ifadelerini alıntılamıştı: *“Chevron düzenli olarak içinde ordunun, deniz kuvvetlerinin ve polisin bulunduğu güvenlik güçlerini barındırıyor ve besliyor ve onlara devletin verdiği maaştan fazlasını veriyor. Chevron çalışanları, Nijerya güvenlik güçlerine görevleri sırasında yol gösteriyor veya onları denetliyor.”*


*“Bir soykırım hikayesi”*

Nijeryalı eylemcilere göre bu, devlet ve şirket destekli terör elinde soykırım riski altında olan insanların hikayesi. Nijer Deltası Kalkınma Uzmanları Yöneticisi Joel Basina 2007’de,* “1999’dan bugüne 20’den fazla topluluk yok edildi, 50 binden fazla kişi asker kurşunuyla öldürüldü ve kimse buna dair bir şey söylemiyor”* diye konuşmuştu.


Bir öğrenci lideri olan Suanu Kingston Bere, Shell Ogoniland’daki protestoları bastırması için orduya para verdiği zaman Shell’in boru hattının Ogoniland’den Kuzey Nijerya’ya genişlemesini protesto etmiş. Bere, iki gözaltı ve üç aylık tutuklama ile işkencenin ardından 1995’te Nijerya’dan kaçmış ve ABD’ye politik sığınma hakkını güvence altına aldığı Eylül 2000’e kadar 5 yıllık zamanını Benin’deki bir mülteci kampında harcamış.


Ogoni üğrencileri Ulusal Birliği’nde aktif olan Bere, şiddet içermeyen eylemci Ken Saro-Wiwa ve 1990 yılında kurduğu Ogoni Halkını Yaşatma Hareketi’nden (MOSOP) esinlenmiş. İlk kez 1993 yılında bir gösteride Saro-Wiwa’nın konuşmasını dinlemesinin ardından MOSOP’a katılmış ve kasabalar ile uzak köylerde mücadele vermeye başlamış.



Delta tarihindeki tarihi etkinliklerde hazır bulunmuş, Nijerya ordusu ile Shell’in etkinliklerine karşı Ogoniland’da gösterilen barışçıl direnişi şiddetle bastırmak için kurduğu tezgahlara şahit olmuş. şu anda Oakland-Kaliforniya’da yaşıyor ve Nijerya’da şahit oldukları ve deneyimlediklerini halkla paylaşmaya karar vermiş. 

Bere, ABD’li boru hattı yüklenici firması Willbros’un Shell’in yeni boru hattını döşemeye geldiği gün olan 30 Nisan 1994’te Biara köyünde 10 bin Ogoni ile birlikte bir protestoya katılmış. şirket yetkilileri protestoculara şu şekilde bağıran askeri personel nezaretindeymiş: *“Bu sizin toprağınız değil, devlete ait ve buraya devlet ve işlerini yürütmeleri amacıyla personellerini korumamız amacıyla Shell tarafından gönderildik. Eğer boru hattına dokunan olursa gözaltına alınacak, ateş açılacak ve öldürülecek.”* Bere, protestocuların girişte durduğunu, slogan attığını ve protestolarını barışçıl biçimde sürdürdüklerini söylüyor. Daha sonra askerler kalabalığa ateş etmeye ve dinamit atmaya başlamış. Sonrasında ise Albay Okuntimo askerlerini Ogoniland’e *“öldür ve git politikası”* ile göndermiş.

Bere ilk kez 22 Mayıs 1994’te gözaltına alınmış ve söylediğine göre Nijerya ordusu tutuklu kaldığı iki ay boyunca ona işkence yapmış. *“Kalçama vurmak için coplarını kullanıyorlardı ve bir daha MOSOP’la hareket etmeyeceğimi söylememi istiyorlardı. Beni bayılana kadar silah dipçikleri ile dövüyorlardı. Bir parça demir aldılar, ateşte ısıttılar ve kalçamı damgaladılar”* diyor. Nnimmo Bassey’e göre Eski Devlet Başkanı Olesegun Obasanjo 2005 yılında, Human Righst Watch ve diğerlerinin güvenlik güçlerinin sistematik ihlallerine dair önceki raporlarını onaylar biçimde, polisler ve güvenlik güçlerinin gözetimleri altındaki tutuklulara düzenli olarak işkence yaptıklarını ve onları öldürdüklerini kabul etti. 

Bere, Kasım 1996’daki bir başka gösteriden sonra çalılıklarda saklanmış ve hayatı için kaçmak zorunda kaldığını söylüyor. *“Diri diri yanan, vurularak öldürülen ve bacakları kesilen insanlar gördüm. Vahşi cinayetlerdi.”* Bere ve 500 kişi gözaltına alınmış ve Bori cezaevi kampına konulmuş. “*Yine işkence gördüm, aynı yöntemleri kullandılar. Günlerce yemeksiz ve susuz işkence yapılan yüzlerce insan gördüm. Yüzlercesi dayaktan ve silahla vurulma sonucunda öldü. Tüm bunlara şahit oldum. Oradaydım.”*


*üretim yüzde 40 düştü*

Nijer Deltası’ndaki azınlık etnik grupların barışçıl direnişi vahşi askeri baskıyla ve 50 yıldır diyalog ve gerçek pazarlık imkanı olmadan şirketlerin tutulmayan sözleriyle karşılanmakta. Bu ortamda 2006 yılında silahlı direniş grubu, Nijer Deltası Kurtuluş Hareketi (MEND) ortaya çıkmış. Kaliforniya-Berkeley üniversitesi’nden Coğrafya Profesörü Michael Watts’a göre grup, petrol tesislerini hedeflemiş ve petrol temininde yüzde 40’lık düşüşe, günlük üretimin 2.4 milyon varilden 1.3 milyon varile düşmesine neden olmuş. MEND, dört gün içine petrol üretimini durdurma kapasitesine sahip olduğunu iddia ediyor.

Watts, Nijer Deltası’ndaki durumun şu anda taşma noktasına eriştiğini söylüyor. Nüfuzlu kuzey ve güneybatı seçmenlerinden, petrol şirketlerinin kaçmaması ve petrol zenginliğinin sürmesi için silahlı gruplara göz açtırılmaması ve istikrarın yeniden sağlanması doğrultusunda güçlü bir iç politik baskı var. Devam eden askeri saldırılar militanlara hükümetin her ne bedelle olursa olsun petrolü kontrol etmekte kararlı olduğunu gösteriyor.

Nijer Deltası’ndaki kriz, petrol ve dünya enerji krizi sorunlarının zirvede olduğu bir tarihsel anda ortaya çıktı. Petrol üretimi tüm menfaat sahipleri için önemli bir konu ve Nijerya’da bu üretimi korumanın trajik bedeli mevcut insani kriz ve savaş. 

ABD politikası, Gine Körfezi’nde petrol üretimini güvence altına almak doğrultusunda ve mevcut durumun bölgedeki ABD çıkarlarıyla doğrudan ilgisi var. Nijerya’nın yüksek kaliteli petrolü ABD otomobillerinde ve benzinliklerinde kullanılıyor ve bu yüzden toplam stokun önemli bir bileşeni. Nijerya petrolünün, 2015 yılında ABD’nin petrol ithalatında yüzde 14’ten yüzde 25’lik paya ulaşması beklentisi ile birlikte Washington barış anlaşması aracılığında kilit rol oynamalı.

MEND, diyaloga açık ve pazarlığa hazır olduğunu belirtti. Son yıllarda Nijerya devletinden her ikisini de istedi ancak faydası olmadı. Denetimsiz kaldı, bölgenin savaşa kapılması insani felaket tehdidine işaret ediyor. 

Suanu Kingston Bere, *“Burada bizim başımıza nelerin geldiğini dünyanın bilmesini istiyoruz”* diyor ve sözlerini şöyle sürdürüyor: 

*“Nelerin bize ait olduğunu ifade etmek için haklarımızı ve özgürlüğümüzü istiyoruz. Buralar bizim atadan kalma topraklarımız, çevresel temizlik ve Nijerya devleti ile petrol şirketlerinden bizden aldıkları karşılığında kar payı istiyoruz. Tanrının bize verdiklerinden faydalanmak istiyoruz. Bunun için ölmek istemiyoruz.”*



*Kia Mistilis*_: San Francisco’da yaşayan foto-muhabiri._ 


*http://www.counterpunch.org/mistilis07172009.html adresinde yayımlanan haberden çevrilmiştir.*


*18.07.2009 / gercegingunlugu.blogspot.com*

----------

